# Classic jewelry pieces



## pcha72 (Sep 4, 2006)

I need to start a jewlery wardrobe, but I'm clueless on what to include. I'm looking for classic, not trendy items. So far, I have:

- Diamond stud earrings

- Pearl stud earrings

- Pearl necklace

- Gold hoop earrings

What do I need to add? Thanks!


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I would say a diamond tennis bracelet, a gold bangle, and a diamond solitaire pendant


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Silver hoops


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 11, 2006)

silver hoops, gold bangles, a charm bracelet is also a fun idea! you can add charms that reveal little things about you, like if you like to play tennis or read, etc. there a great conversation starter.


----------

